# ytimg.com directed from youtube?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Whenerver I visit Youtube now, it directs me to: ytimg.com to play videos. What is going on? Any ideas?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello truthseeker

As it turns out the ytimg.com domain is owned by YouTube

Apparently this server is used to serve thumbnail images into the YouTube player (YouTube IMaGe server).

regards



Craig


----------

